# Beretta opinion?



## Jay Dog (Aug 9, 2002)

I am ready to partner my BPS with a semi-auto. I really don't think I'll stick with Browning because, in my opinion, the BGH is worthless. No Benelli either(it's personal). I am looking for info or some opinions on the Beretta Xtrema or other Beretta autos such as optima, pintail, etc. Thanks, the info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I have a 391 sporting w/30" BBls and it has not given me any troubles. It fits very well and is lighter than my 11-87 which is nice when I am walking all day. Guns shoots great and cycles light trap loads to 3" steel.
I have been debating getting a parallel comb model to repalce the 11-87
that I use for ducks.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

If you put a sure cycle in those BGH they are flawless.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Jay Dog,
Wally-world has a synthetic beretta 390 for around $490.00 28 in. bbl.
i use one for all my waterfowling and it has worked relatively flawless. Mine didn't work to well aftter I dropped it in the muck and then it froze during spring hunt. Cleaned it up back at the motel room and flawless performance again!


----------



## Hunterda (Nov 19, 2003)

I bought a Xtrema 1 1/2 years ago and have no complaints, sporting clays, Ducks, swan, geese, pheasant grouse and doves. After the first couple of boxes of shells it has never jammed since. I even shoot the el-cheapo 2 3/4 game loads. Plus able to shoot 3 1/2's. Also very easy to clean.

Hope this helps.


----------



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

I used a beretta 391 once. Besides the fact that it would not cycle with low power loads i could not his a thing with it. I'll stick with my trusty Remington 870


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2004)

I've got 2 Extrema's now, replaced a Winchester Super X2 with one and gave my g/f the other. All I can say is shoot 2 boxes of 3 1/2" shells through it and you'll be fine with the light powder loads. I've got close to 1000 "little" rounds through mine without one cycling issue.

It's my new favorite gun, especially for waterfowling.


----------



## hunten_66 (Sep 28, 2004)

i have just bought a xtrema 391 last friday and only shot about 1 box of 3 and a 1/2 throught then shot a 21 out of 25 without any problems and if you would like more infro on the beretta just do a basic search in google and it will bring up some reviews fro you to look at


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

I shoot a Beretta Pintail. I have no complaints whatsoever. It is a great all around gun to shoot. It is light enough for all of your upland game hunts, but has the ability to take the big geese down with its 3" chamber capacity. I have also used it for sporting clays with positive results. I purchased mine going on 9 years ago, now, but it still works like the day I walked out of Gander Mountain with it. Not sure if they make a 3 1/2" chamber version in this model, but the the 3" has been just fine for me.


----------



## hunten_66 (Sep 28, 2004)

the 3 1/2 is the 391 xtrema costs bout 1000


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

GooseBuster3 said:


> If you put a sure cycle in those BGH they are flawless.


Why should you have to add parts to a gun to make it flawless, if the gun is new there is no need for a sure cycle. The parts are exactly the same, just stainless.


----------

